# Time to say Hello from Denmark



## Komponisten (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi all,

I have been following this forum from the sidelines since September of last year, so I figure it is time to say Hello here from Denmark.

Being a computer programmer who transitioned into project management, I missed the creative side of creating something daily. During the first lockdown last year, I decided to convert my office into a small home studio to play music on the piano and try my hands at composing music in my spare time.

After a lot of research, I bought a Native Instruments M32 keyboard and Cubase Pro as a start. Since then, I have slowly but surely added more equipment, libraries, and courses to my arsenal per your great recommendations and reviews in many threads.

I am amazed by the sheer amount of knowledge present here. It has been a steep learning curve not having any formal music education, and even though I am still a complete novice, I have learned a lot already. Hopefully I now have a vocabulary to start asking questions of my own.

Thanks to You all for sharing your knowledge and tips.

GAS is real and needs to be constantly managed - I discovered the seasonality of the best deals - around BF and Christmas, and then again during the summer sales. Off course 8Dio keeps you on your toes with the constant sales. I would like to extend a special thanks to @Markrs @doctoremmet and @TigerTheFrog for alerting me to some amazing bargains.

Best regards,
Ulrik


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi Ulrik and welcome on the forum! Quite the honour to get a shoutout in a company comprising of Mark and Reid! Thanks! ❤️ Glad to have been of help & see you around.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi Ulrik, welcome to the forum. Very glad some of my posts were useful and you were able to get some great deals.


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks a lot, to the both of you - I really appreciate your inputs and humor


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 3, 2021)

Welcome, Ulrik! And zip up your pockets! Black Friday will be here before you know it.


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks for the advice - the summer sales have already taken a chunk of the savings set aside for the coming BF, so I better stop following the Deals section.


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 3, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Hej Ulrik, fellow Dane here, welcome to the forum 🙂


Hej Henrik

Mange tak for det.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 4, 2021)

Hej Ulrik og velkommen fra endnu en dansker  Ja, dette Forum er en guldmine af viden og info, og generelt er brugerne meget civiliserede og hjælpsomme. God rejse ind i musikken fantastiske og forunderlige verden


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 4, 2021)

There are a lot of cool Danes in here. @thesteelydane is one of ‘em  so… now I’m reminded of him and his Bunker: any word on Volume 2, Nikolaj?


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Velkommen til : )


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks very much for the warm welcome to all of you.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 4, 2021)

Komponisten said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this forum from the sidelines since September of last year, so I figure it is time to say Hello here from Denmark.
> 
> ...


Hello Ulrik, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There are a lot of cool Danes in here. @thesteelydane is one of ‘em  so… now I’m reminded of him and his Bunker: any word on Volume 2, Nikolaj?


Working on it as we speak. First beta should be ready in a few days. 

And @Komponisten another Dane here, although I live in Hanoi. Velkommen til!


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 4, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Hej Ulrik og velkommen fra endnu en dansker  Ja, dette Forum er en guldmine af viden og info, og generelt er brugerne meget civiliserede og hjælpsomme. God rejse ind i musikken fantastiske og forunderlige verden


Martin S, du er ikke tilfældigvis den bas spillende Martin Spure jeg gik på kons med?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 4, 2021)

Cool. I can actually understand Danish when I sort of read it aloud and pronounce it in a Dutch way.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. I can actually understand Danish when I sort of read it aloud and pronounce it in a Dutch way.


I have it similarly the other way around, written Dutch I can mostly understand or guess the meaning. A wee bit more difficult when it’s spoken, though


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 4, 2021)

Haha I agree. I remember watching Bron (the TV series) and every now and then I did understand an entire sentence, where Danish seems to resemble the particular Dutch dialect I was raised in way more than the Swedish language did, in terms of “sound” and pronunciation. Language is such a cool and interesting phenomenon!


----------



## Martin S (Aug 4, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Martin S, du er ikke tilfældigvis den bas spillende Martin Spure jeg gik på kons med?


Jo, det er mig  Det er sgu godt gættet  Jeg har været omkring din hjemmeside flere gange, og der var en svag klokke der ringede da jeg så dit navn og at du spillede viola. Det er dog så mange år siden, at jeg har svært ved at knytte et ansigt til navnet. Holy crap, hvor vildt … Hej Nicolaj


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 4, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Jo, det er mig  Det er sgu godt gættet  Jeg har været omkring din hjemmeside flere gange, og der var en svag klokke der ringede da jeg så dit navn og at du spillede viola. Det er dog så mange år siden, at jeg har svært ved at knytte et ansigt til navnet. Holy crap, hvor vildt … Hej Nicolaj


ja det er nogle år siden! Jeg spillede violin den gang og hang meget ud med Runi Bæk, hvilket jeg stadig gør, selv om det er lidt svært lige for tiden. Håber du har det godt!


----------



## Martin S (Aug 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Haha I agree. I remember watching Bron (the TV series) and every now and then I did understand an entire sentence, where Danish seems to resemble the particular Dutch dialect I was raised in way more than the Swedish language did, in terms of “sound” and pronunciation. Language is such a cool and interesting phenomenon!


Yes, there are quite a few common/shared words between Dutch and Danish. And both languages are fonetically further back in the throat; some would even say guttural  20 years ago I played with an Irishman living in Amsterdam. While visiting him, his Dutch friends from another band where discussing (in Dutch) some logistical problems for their short tour the following week. I somehow got the gist of the conversation, so when I (in English) interrupted their conversation and gave them the solution to their problem, they just stared at me in disbelief; like ‘how the f*** did you know what we were talking about???’


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 4, 2021)

欢迎


----------



## Martin S (Aug 4, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> ja det er nogle år siden! Jeg spillede violin den gang og hang meget ud med Runi Bæk, hvilket jeg stadig gør, selv om det er lidt svært lige for tiden. Håber du har det godt!


Ja, der løbet en del vand igennem åen siden da. Ja, Runi husker jeg godt; vi slog gækken løs i en periode. Det begynder at dæmre, jeg tror faktisk godt jeg husker dig nu. Du må endelig hilse Runi mange gange. Jeg har det glimrende, selv om alderen så småt begynder at trykke (gråt hår og skæg, haha). Jeg håber du (og Runi) trives og nyder tilværelsen, selv om der er langt fra København til Hanoi. Rart at høre fra dig; jeg skal dog lige komme mig over at du er ‘The Steely Dane’


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Ulrik!


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 4, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Working on it as we speak. First beta should be ready in a few days.
> 
> And @Komponisten another Dane here, although I live in Hanoi. Velkommen til!


Mange tak Nikolaj!

I am also looking forward to the new release, since I am enjoying your other libraries – stay safe in Hanoi.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Aug 4, 2021)

Welcome Ulrik!

Very pleased to meet you, I am in the same business of software, and very nice to meet a project manager!

I have a brilliant start-up idea that I believe we should partner.
The idea is to create a hotel with locking cells that people can voluntarily check in during black Friday sales until it's over. 
We can provide food, and coaching to guide people away from GAS.

Please call 001-888-GASFREE if your are interested!

Joking aside, welcome aboard, it's a great community!


----------



## Martin S (Aug 4, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Typisk vi danskere at skrive på dansk på et int. forum!


Haha, you’re right  Although, in all fairness, I’ve seen the same thing happen in the Welcome forum, for other nationalities (Suomi, French/Canadian, etc.), too.. In the Welcome forum, I think it’s ok.


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 4, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Welcome Ulrik!
> 
> Very pleased to meet you, I am in the same business of software, and very nice to meet a project manager!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot – I like your humor and your business proposal equally.

I suggest that we stay open 24/365 since we will not run out of customers judging from the activity discussing deals and sales on this forum


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 4, 2021)

Komponisten said:


> . . .I suggest that we stay open 24/365 since we will not run out of customers *judging from the activity discussing deals and sales on this forum *


"Hello, my name is Double Helix, and I'm a gasoholic. . ."
"Put the credit card down and back away slowly. . ."


----------



## DivingInSpace (Aug 5, 2021)

For satan, det er jo næsten ved at blive en lille dansk koloni her. Velkommen til makker


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 5, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> For satan, det er jo næsten ved at blive en lille dansk koloni her. Velkommen til makker


Thank you very much – I did not expect to find this many fellow Danes here, when I joined.


----------



## FinGael (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome Ulrik (great name).


----------



## stigc56 (Aug 5, 2021)

Komponisten said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this forum from the sidelines since September of last year, so I figure it is time to say Hello here from Denmark.
> 
> ...


Velkommen!


----------

